# Dreamy Daisy.



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I caught Daisy flying today but the background was rubbish, so I changed it.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

How cool, she is such a pretty bird....


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

that looks awesome!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photo  She is such a pretty girl


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a gorgeous photo!!  I can never get such nice flight photos.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its a lovely photo of a gorgeous girl


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice photo of her.   I wish I had photos of my 'tiels flying.

My camera hates taking photos of moving things, it'll decide to turn out blurry. :censor:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

You really need to use the flash if they are flying, it sort of freezes the action. Focus on your tiel, then move the camera a little way away from it, so that you are aiming in the path that it is going to take when it starts to fly, then hold steady, press the button and it should be ok.....what sort of camera do you have?


----------



## grannybird (Jun 16, 2008)

A beautiful picture indeed. I admire the work you can do with your photos.. This one could be a postcard print! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice job Plukie.

Daisy looks like an angel in that picture.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Plukie said:


> You really need to use the flash if they are flying, it sort of freezes the action. Focus on your tiel, then move the camera a little way away from it, so that you are aiming in the path that it is going to take when it starts to fly, then hold steady, press the button and it should be ok.....what sort of camera do you have?


Yeah I have tried using the flash but always seems to blur, I may need to take the camera back actually 'cus when I press flash it sometimes takes it 5-10 times to come on so I think the camera might be stuffed. I have an Olympus FE-310.

I'm thinking about getting a Canon PowerShot G9 but they're like $488 and I can't afford it at the moment, so I'm going to ask if it can be for Christmas.


----------

